# Comments/Suggestions on Blueberry Wine?



## smokegrub (Oct 3, 2007)

I am preparing to do a blueberry wine as follows--I would very much appreciate your comments/suggestions:

11 1/2 qt blueberry juice (steam-juiced from 18 lb frozen blueberries)
Sugar (SG 1.090)
6 t pectic enzyme
7 1/2 t acid blend
3 1/2 t yeast energizer
7 t yeast nutrient
Water to 6 gal
12 Campden tablets (crushed; divided [6 in primary before pitching yeast; 6 at bottling])
1 pkg Lalvin EC-1118
3 t wine stabilizer (at bottling)
1 (500 ml) bottle red grape concentrate (at bottling)


----------



## Dean (Oct 3, 2007)

You need oak! Blueberry takes to oak very well. I'd use hungarian medium toasted cubes, about 8 ounces of it, in secondary for 8-12 weeks. Of course, this assumes you are going to ferement it dry and wait at least 1 year for it to be ready. Otherwise, I'd use about 6 ounces of chips in the primary.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive always seen and used 1 tsp of nutrient per gallon and 1/2 tsp per gallon of the energizer. Looks good otherwise and the oak does sound good.


----------



## smokegrub (Oct 4, 2007)

Dean/Wade:

I have some Virginia white oak which I plan to toast. I will do so and give it a try with this wine.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 22, 2008)

Where are you on the blueberry wine ?did it taste good after stabilizing and do you have any suggestions?I might have to cut this in half , it would kill me if it didn't turn out andI wasted 18 pounds of blueberries.


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 22, 2008)

It has the potential to be the best wine I have made. It is already exceptional. I can't wait until it is a year old. I did not use the oak.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## fish1onthefly (Jun 9, 2008)

I am picking blueberrys tommrow...Any suggestions on what you would do diffrent on you recipie??


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2008)

Im not sure you need the 6 campden tabs in the beginning as steaming the fruit to get the juices out would most likely kill any wild yeast.


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 10, 2008)

Good catch, Wade, I did not use the Campden prior to fermentation--only after.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 15, 2008)

Really relaxes close to a year eh!! Smokegrub.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you manage to save any?


----------



## smokegrub (Dec 15, 2008)

This produced an extremely good wine. So good, in fact, that I am degassing a new 6 gallon batch now.


----------

